# rechnung von grusskarten-24.de



## mopsin (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

vor einigen Tage habe ich eine Email von der Fa. Webtain GmbH bekommen, wo drin stand, dass ich keinen Widerspruch zu meiner Registrierung gemacht habe und deswegen jetzt eine Rechnung zu bezahlen habe. 96 Euro pro Jahr für einen 2-Jahres Vertrag.
Das beste daran, ich war noch nie auf dieser Seite, da ich mir immer selbst Feiertagskarten aller art mache (arbeite gerne mit Grafikprogrammen).
Dann habe ich meinen Spam-Ordner genau angeschaut und dort die Email der Firma mit der Registrierungsbetsätigung gefunden. Die hätte ich wahrscheinlich nie beachtet, wäre nicht die Rechnung.
In dieser Registrierungsbestätigung steht, ich hätte mich an einem bestimmten Tag morgens früh dort registriert. Das ist aber nicht möglich, da ich zur der Zeit nachweislich auf der Arbeit war und dort dürfen wir Internet nur in der Pause privat nutzen. So wie es aussieht, hat jemand meine Daten missbraucht und diese dort beim Registrieren eingetippt.
Sowas kann theoretisch jeder machen, der meine Email, Adresse und Geburtstagdatum kennt. Es kann nicht sein, dass ich das jetzt bezahlen soll.

gruß


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*



mopsin schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass ich das jetzt bezahlen soll.


Tut es auch nicht. Die Seite gehört zum Webtains Nutzlosclan 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...echterungsfallen-der-firma-webtains-gmbh.html


----------



## mopsin (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Heute habe ich im Netz diese Seite gefunden. Was ist davon zu halten?
Klingt bedrohlich, ich ahbe mich auf dieser Scheiß-Seite aber überhaupt nicht angemeldet. Diese Email kam aus heiterem Himmel.

gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Was soll daran bedrohlich sein?
Die beauftragen ein Inkassobüro. Na und? 
Inkassobüros sind nur bezahlte Mahn- und Droh-Schreibbüros ohne jede Sondervollmachten. Ein Inkassobüro ist keine Behörde. Die haben aber auch gar nichts zu melden, besonders nicht bei einem völlig unbegründeten Anspruch.

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## mopsin (20 Oktober 2010)

Da ich mich auf grusskarten-24.de nie angemeldet habe,wurden meine Datein von jemanden dort eingetippt, da ich diese Registrierungsbestätigung per Mail bekommen habe, die in meinem Spam-Ordner landete.
Theoretsch wäre doch gut möglich, wenn die Firma Webtain Adressen kauft und diese selber eintippt. Das würde ich der Firma zumuten.
So kann jeder, der auf mich schlecht zu sprechen ist und meine Adresse, Geburtsdatum un Mail kennt, mich dort anmelden um mir Ärger zu machen.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Theoretisch möglich. Auch, wenn erfahrungsgemäß doch meist Fremde dahinterstecken. Ist aber alles nicht Dein Bier, es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, Dich um diese Frage zu kümmern.


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*



mopsin schrieb:


> ...da ich diese Registrierungsbestätigung per Mail bekommen habe
> 
> So kann jeder, der auf mich schlecht zu sprechen ist und meine Adresse, Geburtsdatum un Mail kennt, mich dort anmelden um mir Ärger zu machen.


Richtig. Da es egal ist, ob der Link betätigt wird oder nicht, kommt die Rechnung später so oder so an die angegebene eMailadresse. Dass aber bei der fluchs von Thüringen nach Hessen umgezogene Firma Daten eingetippt werden, halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## mopsin (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Wenn ich demächst immer wieder Mahnungen und Inkasso-Vorderungen bekommen sollte, wäre es sinvoll, sich die Hilfe eines Anwalts zu holen, damit diese Briefe aufhören, die können nämlich auf die Dauer auf nerven.
Muss ich dann den Anwalt bezahlen, oder wie läuft das?

gruß


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Altpapier ist Wertstoff.

Um Wertstoffe zu sammeln, benötigt man keine anwaltliche Hilfe.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Besonders Interessant finde ich folgendes;



> Hierzu wurden bereits Schnittstellen  entwickelt, die die elektronische Übergabe derartiger Nutzerdaten an die  zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften per Knopfdruck ermöglichen.


:vlol: :vlol:


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Ja, die Blüten in den Drohbriefen sind für halbwegs informierte Laien köstlich und amüsant, aber unerfahrene Leute (vor allem Jugendliche...) können sich davon schon einschüchtern lassen. Allerdings grundlos.



mopsin schrieb:


> Wenn ich demächst immer wieder Mahnungen und Inkasso-Vorderungen bekommen sollte, wäre es sinvoll, sich die Hilfe eines Anwalts zu holen, damit diese Briefe aufhören, die können nämlich auf die Dauer auf nerven.
> Muss ich dann den Anwalt bezahlen, oder wie läuft das?



Natürlich wirst Du dann selbst den Anwalt erst mal bezahlen müssen. Es hat schon Fälle gegeben, wo Leute dann die Anwaltskosten erfolgreich eingeklagt haben. Aber das klappt nicht immer, es gibt da schon ein Kostenrisiko.

Warum nerven die Briefe? Das Entsorgen in die Altpapiertonne geht auch ohne Anwalt. Und wie schon hier gefühlte 1000-mal gesagt: es gibt rechtlich keine Grundlage für die Forderungen, und das wissen die Abzocker im übrigen auch genau. Die haben gar kein Interesse an einer gerichtlichen Klärung. Also: alle diese Drohungen sind nichts als heiße Luft. Die können Dir gar nichts, und Papier ist sehr geduldig.

Wenn nebenan der Köter hinter dem Zaun kläfft, dann holst Du auch nicht Deinen Anwalt. Irgendwann ist es dem Köter langweilig, oder er ist heiser, und dann hört er schon von selbst auf.


----------



## mopsin (14 November 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

So, jetzt ist die Rechnung bzw. Zahlungstermin 3 Wochen überfällig und Grusskarten.de hat von sich nichts hören lassen. Keine Mahnung oder Ähnliches. Ich habe direkt nach Erhalt der Rechnung ein Schreiben geschickt, dass ich die Zahlung ablehne, da ich mich dort niemals angemeldet habe.
Ist noch damit zu rechnen, dass nach Wochen noch eine Mahnung kommt, oder ist für mich die Sch.. beendet?

gruß

peter


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*



> grusskarten-24.de





mopsin schrieb:


> Grusskarten.de





mopsin schrieb:


> Ist noch damit zu rechnen, dass nach Wochen noch eine Mahnung kommt....?


Stell dich auf Weiteres Mahngedöhnse, denn der Anbieter wird erfahrungsgemäß nicht locker lassen.


----------



## bernhard (14 November 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Was heißt, nicht locker lassen?

Für alle Anbieter und alle Mahndrohempfänger seit nunmehr fünf Jahren passierte niemals etwas wirklich.

Es kommen blöde Drohungen, mehr nicht.

Es kommt also eventuell noch Müll rein. Den kann man locker ignorieren. Millionenfach erfahrungsgemäß jedenfalls.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> wird erfahrungsgemäß nicht locker lassen.


Blaue Schrift = passender Link zur Antwort! Der Fragesteller wollte nur wissen, ob er mit weiteren Mahnungen rechnen kann.


----------



## bernhard (14 November 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

Es geht um den Ausdruck: "nicht locker lassen" hört sich bedeutend an. Bei dem kommenden Mahndrohmüll ist nichts bedeutend. Das ist so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.


----------



## bernhard (14 November 2010)

*AW: rechnung von grusskarten-24.de*

So sieht die Praxis aus: Mahnung von My-Downloads.de - Seite 112 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD

Zwei Jahre lang blöde Schreiben. Das war's.

Die schreiben so fleißig, weil sie permanent neue Bankverbindungen mitteilen müssen ...


----------



## hanke-schneider (25 Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem,

es betrifft die Firma Webtains GmbH - grußpostkarten-24.de
Ich habe mich dort damals unwissend angemeldet und für EINE Postkarte deren dienst in Anspruch genommen! Ein halbes Jahr später dann die Rechnung!Nach dem 1. Mahnbescheid habe ich wieder dummerweise den Betrag von 96,-€ überwiesen.Es vergingen 6Monate - die 2.Rechnung! diesmal habe ich nicht gezahlt und per Einschreiben an die fa. Webtain wiedersprochen! Den entsprechenden Vordruck bekam ich aus diesem Forum.
Keine Reaktion außer weiteren Mahnungen und schließlich die 1. Mahnung mit Aktenzeichen durch
DIG Deutsche Internetinkasso GmbH (mittlerweile mit entsprechenden Gebühren 156,73€) und natürlich entsprechend 'Härteren' Drohungen auch der Eintrag an die Schufa Holding AG....
was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten?
Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar
mfg Hanke-Schneider


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2011)

Den Eintrag bei der Schufa bringt man mit anwaltlicher Hilfe binnen kürzester Zeit wieder raus. Ich würde auch Schadenersatzforderungen wegen § 824 BGB (Kreditgefährdung) geltend machen. Denn die Forderung war nachweislich (per Einschreiben zugestellt!) bestritten, und so eine Forderung hätte gemäß § 28a BDSG auf gar keinen Fall bei der Schufa eingemeldet werden dürfen.

Das Inkassobüro haftet mithin jetzt für alle Schäden aus der mutwillig und rechtswidrig verursachten Kreditgefährdung, z.B. abgelehntes Auto-Leasing u.s.w.

Anwalt beauftragen.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2011)

Die Schufa hatte  doch bestritten, dass derartige Abzockerhilfsorganisationen 
 Mitglieder der Schufa seien und  nur Schufamitglieder können Einträge vornehmen lassen.

Entweder ist das also eine völlig hohle Drohung oder die Schufa erzählt nicht die volle Wahrheit.


----------



## Teleton (25 Oktober 2011)

Die drohen doch ohnehin nur mit Einträgen bei "Vorliegen der Meldevoraussetzungen". Dazu muss man erstmal Mitglied der Schufa sein, um überhaupt melden zu können , die Forderung muss unbestritten oder die Sache muss in öffentliche Verzeichnisse eingetragen sein oder die weiteren Tatbestandsmerkmale des §28a BDSG erfüllt sein.
Das Ganze ist doch ungefähr so konkret wie: "Wer im Straßenverkehr nicht aufpasst kann bei Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen für einen Entzug seine Fahrerlaubnis verlieren und gefährdet seine Mobilität".


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2011)

Mir ist in sechs Jahren Nutzlosbranche kein einziger Fall einer Schufaeintragung bekannt, da die Grundvoraussetzung  den Inkassobutzen der Abofallenbetreiber fehlt, nämlich Schufamitglied zu sein.
 ( laut Aussage der Schufa selber)


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Schufa hatte doch bestritten, dass derartige Abzockerhilfsorganisationen
> Mitglieder der Schufa seien und nur Schufamitglieder können Einträge vornehmen lassen.


 


hanke-schneider schrieb:


> ... und natürlich entsprechend 'Härteren' Drohungen auch der Eintrag an die Schufa Holding AG....



Ich lese nur daß die nur drohen.
Darüber stolpere ich eher ...



hanke-schneider schrieb:


> ... *Nach dem 1. Mahnbescheid* habe ich wieder dummerweise den Betrag von 96,-€ überwiesen...


War das überhaupt ein Mahnbescheid oder nur ein Mahnpups von Webtains?


----------



## Teleton (25 Oktober 2011)

Wird wohl nur ne Mahnung und kein Mahnbescheid gewesen sein.



> Ich lese nur daß die nur drohen.


Die drohen nicht mal sondern stellen eine rein theoretisch mögliche -allerdings sehr unwahrscheinliche- Zukunft dar.
Natürlich könnte es theoretisch sein, dass Kunden verklagt werden  (schon daran fehlt es ja regelmäßig), der Prozess gewonnen, die Urteilsforderung nicht beglichen wird, die Zwangsvollstreckung erfolglos bleibt, dann die eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben werden muss, diese ins Schuldnerverzeichnis eingetragen und dort dann von der Schufa ausgewertet wird. Klar denkbar ist das alles. Mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit könnte es aber auch sein, dass wir bei der nächsten WM im Endspiel 17:0 gegen Brasilien gewinnen.


----------



## Olo.71 (5 November 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Habe heute, nach 9 Monaten der Ruhe, ein Schreiben von der DIG erhalten. Ist wie die anderen Schreiben zuvor in der blaue Tonne abgelegt wurden.
Die müssen ja fasst am Hungertuch nagen, wenn Sie jetzt die alten Fälle vorholen.


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Richtig erkannt!


----------

